# Carfax report on CPO question



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I am looking at a CPO 2012 Nissan Pathfinder with 70,000 miles. Np reported accident, single owner.

The Carfax report has something a bit peculiar.

04/05/2016 
63,025 Tire Kingdom 
Sunrise, FL 
954-845-9800 
tirekingdom.com Alignment performed
Tire condition and pressure checked
Tire(s) replaced 05/10/2016 64,179 Tire Kingdom 
Davie, FL 
654-370-1140 
tirekingdom.com Alignment performed
Oil and filter changed 08/30/2016 69,574 Tire Kingdom 
Sunrise, FL 
954-845-9800 
tirekingdom.com Alignment performed
Tire condition and pressure checked 09/12/2016 70,112 Weston Nissan Volvo 
Davie, FL 
954-888-6800 
westonauto.com Vehicle offered for sale 

From June to August three alignments were performed, then in September the car is sold to the dealer. Anything I should be concerned about? Anything I should look very closely when I test drive it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It appears that the previous owner had complaints about the steering and handling. Then decided that trading it in at 70,000 miles was better than keeping it.

I would be checking Ball Joints, Tie rods, and wheel bearings.

While I don't know specifics about this make / model, I would be wary, but that is due to my own experience with having the ball joint snap at highway speeds, and skidding sideways for a hundred feet, then crashing into a bridge. 

And spending 6 weeks in the hospital.

I take steering problems very serious now. 



ED


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I would suspect that something isn't right with the vehicle. 3 alignments in 3 months means it's probably pulling to one side. Why is an alignment on car fax? That in its self is making me wonder. If it's at the dealer, then I would get someone you know that knows alignments and tell the dealer to throw it on the alignment machine. Do a SAI run out and see what is bent in the front or how much thrust angle you have in the rear. Thrust angle is how 'square' the rear is to the front. If you have a lot of thrust angle means your vehicle is 'dog walking'.:vs_cool:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Meh...maybe. 

Have the alignment checked and the front suspension. This person could have hit a bunch of pot holes or curb checked some stuff. That will do it.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

It may be worth calling the shop to see if they remember the car. If there was something seriously wrong they may remember.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

de-nagorg said:


> It appears that the previous owner had complaints about the steering and handling. Then decided that trading it in at 70,000 miles was better than keeping it.
> 
> I would be checking Ball Joints, Tie rods, and wheel bearings.
> 
> ...


LOL. How about a front wheel coming off entirely, at 60-70 mph! Happened to my son driving home from college. He just skidded, missed an oncoming car. Whew. 

Anyway, check out that front end for sure.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Also notice that all three alignments were done at different locations. Why would they go to different places? 

If the car was wrecked, and the owner fixed it themselves without reporting it to insurance, the wreck won't show up on carfax. I would be looking for signs of a possible crash.


----------

